# Dwarf hairgrass low tech



## nickmcmechan (29 Aug 2014)

So, in my new setup I have soil capped with ada amazonia powder 

DHG was doing very well, tank doing well (used media from other tank) and ammonia, nitrite down to zero, so,time to ditch the kit

Did a 70% WC two days ago. Some Dhg doing very well (on the side closest to the window) some not so good with some browning in the middle

Wondering about light, ferts, cause?


----------



## Henry (29 Aug 2014)

Is there any difference in flow on either part of the tank? In my experience, Eleocharis species grown in low tech conditions aren't very light demanding, but appreciate a nutrient rich substrate. Is there a difference in the depth of each kind of substrate between the two bits too?


----------



## nickmcmechan (29 Aug 2014)

Only a little difference in dept, did wonder about flow


----------



## BigTom (29 Aug 2014)

Could be flow,  could be the extra ambient light from the window - I've noticed even indirect light can sometimes make a noticeable difference in low tech setups.

Sorry meant to say that extra ambient light can make a difference to growth rate. I've had dhg grow practically in the dark so I'd be surprised if lack of light was causing issues.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## tam (30 Aug 2014)

How new is it? When I put mine in, the older leaves died back but the new ones have stayed green - I figured it was just adjusting. It's not growing particularly rapidly but what is there looks healthy now.


----------



## nickmcmechan (30 Aug 2014)

tam said:


> How new is it? When I put mine in, the older leaves died back but the new ones have stayed green - I figured it was just adjusting. It's not growing particularly rapidly but what is there looks healthy now.


3 weeks old, some doing extremely well, just the stuff to the rear with brown


----------



## nickmcmechan (2 Sep 2014)

Hmmm....is there a red face smiley....lol

During maintenance today I found it was simply detritus that gathered around the Dhg, predominantly to the rear....flow is fine!


----------



## Henry (2 Sep 2014)

Problem solved


----------

